# Look What's Making A Welcome Return.....



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Gentlemen, I give you the ...................................

Jensen Interceptor SX










The V Eight company are apparently buying up old Interceptors and turning them into this. Due for release in 2010 with a 620bhp V8, modern running gear and a price tag of Â£145,000. They have 8 orders so far apparently. :drool:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome motors, but I'd rather buy an original FF and spend the other Â£100K filling the tanks up.

There was a cracking thread about Interceptors on the pistonheads site some time ago, One of the guys mentioned that many moons ago he was offered Cliff Richards Interceptor at a bargain price, but he turned it down .................. apparently the rear seat had never been used :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I would also buy the original. Not really a fan of the tarted up one.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I don't think it looks too bad at all really....but I will reserve my judgement for the real metal...not some designers comp generated concept......will it be AWD though?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Well I don't think it looks too bad at all really....but I will reserve my judgement for the real metal...not some designers comp generated concept......will it be AWD though?


I don't think so. No comprehensive specs to be found anywhere. Apparently it's a limited run of 25.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Obviously a consideration but, if the original was built before 1973

then it should be free of road tax.

One more poke up Mr Beans hooter........ :naughty:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Looks like an overdesigned and overengineered car made on order for some b-list movie star.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you think anyone will do the same with a Morris Marina?..........









I can't see who the Interceptor would appeal to

It's cheaper to buy so many other stunning cars

You are in Bentley territory.

Seems to be just an engineering project, back to the Reliant Robin Cosworth

begging the same question, no, not WTF, just WHY?


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

potz said:


> Of course no one would even dream about doing this with a Morris Marina. They were ooh:, they are ooh: and they will be ooh: forevermore :bad:


So, you're undecided then?............... :taunt:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hey I had an Ital!

great car h34r: :lol:

Only BL could send a car to Italy for a style makeover and end up making it look even worse!


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

pg tips said:


> Hey I had an Ital!
> 
> great car h34r: :lol:
> 
> Only BL could send a car to Italy for a style makeover and end up making it look even worse!


Hi Paul, I had a Marina, then when I sold it bought another one............ :tease:

Was a while ago though


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

The Interceptor was/is one of my all time dream cars, and the burble was just heavenly.

If this remake means there will be a few 'homages' on the road for a few more years, then bring them on - it's better than there being none :blink:

I just wish I could afford one :sadwalk:


----------



## swiss auto fan (Aug 9, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Gentlemen, I give you the ...................................
> 
> That is one lovely looking motor. Wonder if it will carry 4 wheel drive ! as did the original.
> 
> ...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd much prefer the original than a modern modification. It's more a replica, than a Interceptor.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Like it or not h34r: The basic shape has survived the years well IMO


----------

